

Moonscript: A CoffeeScript-Like Lua-Based Language - rlander
http://steved-imaginaryreal.blogspot.com/2011/12/moonscript-lua-based-language.html

======
cpr
Very nice.

Makes Lua finally palatable, to my eyes.

I can't quite figure out why, though. Perhaps because I'm used to
CoffeeScript?

------
beagle3
The only thing I dislike about lua is the 1-indexing. Other than that, it's a
perfect little language.

Yes, I prefer Pythonish indentation to Cish curly braces to Pascalish begin-
end, and Moonscript fixes that. But you can't fix 1-indexing with a front end,
unfortunately....

